# Any suggestions on a good gear bag ?



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

It's cool & rainy here in Florida today, so not much to do outside & the wifey & kids went Christmas shopping.

So I'm looking online for a new gear bag or Ready Bag if you will. 
Not that I will have to "Bug out" anytime soon. I just want a new bag to hold a couple pistols, ammo, mags & other hardware. 

I'm really not looking bag to carry around town with me to conceal a weapon more like a good strudy, multi~pocket bag, either a backpack or a range bag style.

Anyone have any suggestions or reviews on one's they've bought ?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I am pleased with the Dillon and Eagle range bags I got in a trade with forum member *Old Padawan*. The Eagle bag is the sturdier of the two, but no problems with either in a couple years' use so far.

Prior to that I used the Waller range bag, which is sort of the Cadillac of bags. It's expensive (I scored a deal because I was shooting buddies with the founder of Waller back in New England), but a great design and superior construction. It lasted me about fifteen years before it gave up the ghost, and this was when I competed and loaded it HEAVY!

I'm not sure what a Ready Bag might be, but my Dillon and Eagle bags are always ready for a range trip. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Maybe the wrong term ?*



Mike Barham said:


> I'm not sure what a Ready Bag might be. :mrgreen:


 ~ I thought it was a term that seems to be used frequently over on Lightfighter forum. From what I gather a "Ready Bag" is a sack that the Miltary / SWAT types keep all their nessary gear ... stocked with ammo, mags, vests and other assorted gear. For a quicker response time, just grab and go. Although, I would think that most SWAT members have their own agency issued vehicles with their gear in the trunk...
:smt017

Honestly, I just like the looks of that style of bag, they seem to have more pockets & such than your average range bag. I am not a SWAT guy nor will I need to be ready in a moments notice to defend my home against armys of flesh eating zombies.
I just like the heavy duty, small sized, multi~pocketed, duffle type bag, maybe I'm using the wrong term, wouldn't be the 1st time I got my wires crossed ... or the last.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ah, I hear that called a "Go Bag." Sounds like the same thing. I don't hang out at Lightfighter, so I don't know the cool-guy terminology. ;-)

I have zero experience with Go Bags or Ready Bags, so I will defer to someone else. I know several guys here have extensive experience with manpurses. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Ah, I hear that called a "Go Bag." Sounds like the same thing. I don't hang out at Lightfighter, so I don't know the cool-guy terminology. ;-)
> 
> I have zero experience with Go Bags or Ready Bags, so I will defer to someone else. I know several guys here have extensive experience with manpurses. :mrgreen:


~ in my humble opinion ... cool is relative. I just lurk over there on LF from time to time at the pic's of the gear & such, but I myself don't possess to level of coolness or para~military skills needed to join their ..... "Warriors Club"... :mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Try going to www.actiongear.com I think they will have what your looking for. also www.galls. com.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Gettin' closer ...*

Thanks Tony, those are good sites for sure ... that 1st one has ALOT of gear & pretty good prices.










I like this one from Maxipedition which is 13" L X 3" W X 19" H but it is on the pricey side of $ 129.00. I like it, but not a 129 bucks worth.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I use an old, lockable briefcase. It doesn't yell "gun", and it has plenty of room for what I need it to carry. Dan Wesson snubbie, Taurus PT 92 in it's gun rug, eyes, ears, 2 boxes of ammo, magazines, mag. reloader, felt markers, paper for targets, pen, log book, Laserlyte, and the wrenches to re-zero the laser if need be.
Works for me.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> ~ in my humble opinion ... cool is relative. I just lurk over there on LF from time to time at the pic's of the gear & such, but I myself don't possess to level of coolness or para~military skills needed to join their ..... "Warriors Club"... :mrgreen:


But if you _really_ want to be a true Warrior, there is only one forum for you: www.warriortalk.com! Good information to be found there occasionally, but you have to wade through discussions of assassination.


----------

